# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Bugün bayram; biz

## iputisamo

Bugün bayram; biz ise cami yapılsın mı, yapılmasın mı tartışıyoruz............Aslan Tekin

İstanbul Göztepe''ye cami yapılsın mı, yapılmasın mı tartışması sürüyor. Kadıköy''ün CHP''li Belediye Başkanı da meseleyi mahkeme taşıdı. 
Benim burada bir ölçüm var: Camiye gitmeyenler camiyi tartışmamalıdır. ("Camiyi", bilerek yazdım. Mümkün olduğu kadar Türkçeye uydurmalıyız artık. "Mısraı" da, edebiyatla ilgili kitabımda daha yapmadım ama yazılarımda "mısrası" yapacağım.) 
Doğrudurğ Vakit namazlarında hiçbir cami dolmazğ üünkü cami dışında da namaz kılınmasına cevaz verilmiştir. Cuma namazları ise camilerde kılınması gerekiyor; keza bayram namazları dağ
Cuma namazlarında, avluya, sokağa taşmayan hemen hiçbir cami görmedim.
Sair vakitlerde camilerin dolup dolmaması da cami yapılıp yapılmaması üzerinde tartışmayı gerektirmez. Cemaat az olsa dahi belli mesafelerde cami olması gerekir. İnsanlar cemaatle namaz kılmanın sevabına nail olmak istiyorlar ama mekan uzaklığından gidemiyorlar.
İstanbul Büyük şehir Belediyesi, caminin tartışılacağını bildiği için durup dururken cami yapılmasını istemeyeceğini düşünüyorum. Göztepe''nin durumun bilmiyorum. Televizyon kanallarında Göztepe Parkı civarının en yakın camiye uzaklığı yürüyüşle 25 dakika tespit edildi. İnsanları yaşlısıyla, hastasıyla 25 dakika yürütmeniz eziyettir. 
CHP''liler isyan halindeler: "Cami istemiyoruz!" Siz, "Cami istemiyoruz." diye bağırdıkça cami ihtiyacı duyanları başka saflara doğru itiyorsunuz. Bir ülkede çokluk Müslümansa, o ülke Müslümanların ülkesidir. İnsanların hayatları, kim ne derse desin inancına göre dizayn edilmiştir. CHP''liler de bundan uzak değildir. üok namaz kılanı vardır, oruç tutanı vardır, İslami geleneklere göre yaşayanı vardırğ. Camiyi hele laiklik meselesi görenler, hepten yanılıyorlar veya kasıtlı düşünüyorlar. Laikliği cami ihtiyacıyla karıştırmayalım.
Bugün bayramğ şu mübarek günde ağzımızın tadını bozmayalım. Bayramda cemaat hemen bütün camilerde dışarı taşacaktır. Bu bile size bir fikir vermelidir. 
Estetik olmak şartıyla ihtiyaç doyulan her yere cami yapılmalıdır.
***
Hepinizin bayramını kutluyorum.

Ahmedinejed ne söylediğinin farkında mı?

İran, İsrail''le savaşa girse kim kazanır? Elbette İsrailğ Nükleer güç kimdeyse kazanacak olan da odur. Ortadoğu''da nükleer silaha sahip tek ülke de İsrailğ İran nükleer silaha sahip olmak için çalışıyor. (Belki de sahiptirğ Ama İsrail''in gücüne ulaşması mümkün değildir.) 
İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad durup dururken "İsrail haritadan silinmelidir." dedi. "Bunu zaten Humeyni söylemişti." diye ekledi. 
Saddam''ın başına gelenler yine İsrail yüzündendir. Hiçbir Arap ülkesi, Saddam gibi Filistinlilere açıktan destek vermiyor ve her faaliyetini alkışlamıyordu. Irak''ta nükleer silah aramaları bahaneğ Amerika''da söz sahiplerinin kimler olduğunu bilirseniz, Irak''a niçin saldırıldığını da anlarsınız. Başından yazdık, meseleyi derinliğine bilenler her zaman yazıyorlarğ Maksat İsrail''i korumaktır.
Bu sebepten "En büyük Yahudi devleti ABD''dir." demiştim de, İsrail istihbaratı destekli bir site beni Yahudi düşmanı ilan etmişti. Herkesin gördüğünü, yorumladığını ben de yorumluyorum. Bu Yahudi düşmanlığı mı?!
İdeolojik saplantılarla yetişen Ahmedinejad gibileri ülkeleri böyle ateşe atarlarğ Yersiz ve zamansız konuşmanın bir bedeli olacaktır. İsrail''in haritadan silinmesini istiyorsan bile, bunu bu kadar açık söylemen ne kazandırır?
İdeolojik kalıplara hapsolunmuş bir zihin ancak bu kadar fikir üretebilir.

----------

